# winfactory GmbH [...]



## Connyschn (14 April 2006)

Hallo, hier geht es um ein Gewinnspiel in dem man jeden Monat bei aktuellen Gewinnspielen renomierter Markenfirmen und Veranstalter angemeldet wird. Für monatlich 8 Euro ist man dabei, jedoch ist der Betrag als Jahresbeitrag, also 96 Euro abgebucht worden. Nun bin ich seit November 2005 dabei und wollte nun auf der angegebenen Internetseite kontrollieren, bei welchen Spielen ich wohl angemeldet wurde. Leider ist die angegebene Internetadresse nicht mehr zu erreichen. Also habe ich es per Telefon klären wollen, doch auch da ist keiner mehr erreichbar. 
Wer hat hier schon Erfahrungen gemacht und wie kann ich mich wehren. In der AG steht unter Gewährleistung , dass die Firma: ... den Service jederzeit beenden kann. Dies gilt insbesondere dann, wenn die Sicherheit und/ider reguläre und ordnungsemäßee Durchführung aus technischen und/oder rechtlichen Gründen dies erfordern..Aus technischen Gründen kann win factory keine Gewähr oder Haftung für seine Erreichbarkeit per E-Mail oder für die Erreichbarkeit der URl übernehmen......
Was immer das auch heißen mag! 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern oder für mein weiteres Vorgehen Tipps geben!
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Cornelia Schneider


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

zum Nachlesen: agbs

Dort findet man sehr viele Firmen, eine davon war eine Lottofirma "Tipp mit System AG", die wird hier erwähnt:
http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?threadid=67318

An wen hast Du denn überhaupt bezahlt?
Nach Pforzheim
(an die Frau, die wohl geheiratet hat und ihre Internetseitenkapitel türkisch beschriftet)
oder nach
Heusenstamm (Tipp mit S* AG)
oder an die
"Win Factory Service und Gewinnspielvermittlungs GmbH"?

gib mal hier "win-factory" ein (rechts oben)
http://www.denic.de/de/
(oder tip-mit-system)

Da Du dann ja evtl. den Anbieter hast, würde ich den einfach mal fragen.

Es gibt auch eine österreichische Firma selben Namens, google einfach mal nach "Win Factory Service"...

Juristisch kann ich Dir nichts raten (was AGBs und so angeht). Da meldet sich evtl. noch jemand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

**** bitte löschen ***


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> **** bitte löschen ***


Soll das jetzt eine Hilfe sein????? Dann vielen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

Ja, ich habe nur einen Beitrag aus zwei beiträgen gemacht und die ganz große Verwirrung weggelöscht. Die Firma hat keinen guten Ruf, aber was die Gültigkeit der AGBs angeht, dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Kontaktmöglichkeiten hast du nun ein paar.


----------



## siegi (19 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

hallo,

da ich gerade hier in österreich wegen winfactory recherchiere, würde ich dich bitten, dich mit mir in verbindung zu setzen und mir deine telefonnr zu geben

ciao


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				siegi schrieb:
			
		

> da ich gerade hier in österreich wegen winfactory recherchiere


Ich bin, was meine Zeitreserven angeht, immer etwas schlecht ausgestattet... Aber melde Dich doch bitte mal per PN und erzähl mir, worum es genau geht. Ich weiss nichts, was google nicht auch weiss, aber frag halt mal


----------



## Melina (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Connyschn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier geht es um ein Gewinnspiel in dem man jeden Monat bei aktuellen Gewinnspielen renomierter Markenfirmen und Veranstalter angemeldet wird. Für monatlich 8 Euro ist man dabei, jedoch ist der Betrag als Jahresbeitrag, also 96 Euro abgebucht worden. Nun bin ich seit November 2005 dabei und wollte nun auf der angegebenen Internetseite kontrollieren, rechtlichen Gründen dies erfordern..Aus technischen Gründen kann win factory keine Gewähr oder Haftung für seine Erreichbarkeit per E-Mail oder für die Erreichbarkeit der URl übernehmen......
> Was immer das auch heißen mag!
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern oder für mein weiteres Vorgehen Tipps geben!
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> Cornelia Schneider


Hallo Cornelia,
mir ist das Gleiche passiert.Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht weiter.Hast du inzwischen was herausgefunden?Dann melde dich doch bitte bei mir.
Vielen Dank
Melina


----------



## siegi (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Melina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cornelia,
> mir ist das Gleiche passiert.Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht weiter.Hast du inzwischen was herausgefunden?Dann melde dich doch bitte bei mir.
> Vielen Dank
> Melina


soviel ich weiss, *[...]* - an deiner stelle würde ich zur polizei gehen - *[...]*

ciao

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Connyschn (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Melina schrieb:
			
		

> Connyschn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Melanie 
Leider habe ich auch nichts mehr erreichen können. *[...]* Sorry! Ich glaube unser Geld können wir vergessen!

Viele Grüße und eine dennoch ein schönes Wochenende

Cornelia

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## siegi (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Connyschn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Melanie
> Leider habe ich auch nichts mehr erreichen können. *[...]* Sorry! Ich glaube unser Geld können wir vergessen!
> 
> Viele Grüße und eine dennoch ein schönes Wochenende
> ...


hallo,

mein tipp: die [...]

_[Unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## mariaviolet (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

Hallo,
mir geht es ebenso. Ich habe vor einem Jahr diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen und seitdem auch nie wieder was gehört. Habe jetzt die schriftliche Kündigung per Einschreiben weggeschickt, die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und rechtliche Schritte angedroht. Internetmäßig ist dieser "Verein" auch nicht zu finden. Ich hoffe nur das es einige davon abhält solchen Verträgen zu glauben. [...]
Mehr kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen
:roll:

_[Unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Steffi1982 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

Hallo Mariaviolet,

hat das Schicken des Einschreibens mit Androhung rechtlicher Schritte etwas gebracht? Dann würde ich das auch so machen.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Stephanie


			
				mariaviolet schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mir geht es ebenso. Ich habe vor einem Jahr diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen und seitdem auch nie wieder was gehört. Habe jetzt die schriftliche Kündigung per Einschreiben weggeschickt, die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und rechtliche Schritte angedroht. Internetmäßig ist dieser "Verein" auch nicht zu finden. Ich hoffe nur das es einige davon abhält solchen Verträgen zu glauben. [...]
> Mehr kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen
> :roll:
> ...


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Steffi1982 schrieb:
			
		

> .... mit Androhung rechtlicher Schritte ....


Interessanter Weise wird immer nur gedroht und das ist hinlänglich bei den Anbietern bekannt. Eine Androhung ohne späterem, ernsthaften Einsatz ist i. d. R. unsinnig/lächerlich. Gleich mal eine Frage an dich: hättest du tatsächlich vor, einen Rechtsanwalt auf deine Kosten einzuschalten?
__________________________________
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157249&postcount=326



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> StA MUC I schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ob die jeweils geltend gemachten Forderungen tatsächlich zivilrechtlich bestehen, gibt es vor den Zivilgerichten zu klären. Die Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Steffi1982 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

mh, ja das stimmt schon, da hast du schon recht. wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
aber wie soll ich denn da sonst kündigen? per e-mail hab ich nichts erreicht.
telefonisch bis jetzt auch nicht.... nicht dass die da weiter fleißig abbuchen oder so..... weil das geld das ich bis jetzt gezahlt habe, hab ich eh schon abgeschrieben, aber mehr will ich da eigentlich nicht zahlen.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Steffi1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				Steffi1982 schrieb:
			
		

> mh, ja das stimmt schon, da hast du schon recht. wahrscheinlich eher nicht.


..dachte ich mir schon und davon gehen eben auch immer die Anbieter aus - denen sind solche Androhungen eigentlich immer egal, da sie fast immer ohne Bestand sind.

Telefonische Kündigung oder per E-Mail ist zumeist nicht möglich, da der Nachweis kaum brauchbar ist. Was hältst du von Briefverkehr, womöglich gar per Einschreiben?


----------



## Steffi1982 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Ich werde es dann wohl mal so versuchen müssen.:roll: 

hoffentlich bringt das was.

wie kann man auch nur so ... sein und bei sowas mitmachen.:wall: 

naja, aus fehlern lernt man - das passiert mir nicht mehr.

danke auf jeden fall!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*



			
				mariaviolet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor einem Jahr diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen und seitdem auch nie wieder was gehört.
> 
> Internetmäßig ist dieser "Verein" auch nicht zu finden.


Wie hast du dich eigentlich bei was angemeldet? Wenn es den "Verein" heute nimmer gibt, bräuchtest du die "Mitgliedschaft" mEn ja auch nicht zu kündigen. Hatte man dir eine Rechnung geschickt oder lediglich das Konto belastet?


----------



## Steffi1982 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

die haben angerufen und dann wurde das per telefon abgeschlossen.
dann hab ich per brief noch eine bestätigung bekommen und der beitrag wurde abgebucht ohne Rechnung.
seitdem hab ich nix mehr gehört.

mh ja stimmt eigentlich - weil ich hab auch überhaupt nix mehr über diese "firma" gefunden. dann müsste es rein theoretisch wirklich reichen, wenn ich vorsorglich bei meiner bank abbuchungen von denen sperren lasse.
dachte nur, dass es mit offizieller kündigung vielleicht besser ist??!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

Hast du eigentlich eine Leistung empfangen? Wenn nicht, könntest du deine Bank sogar anweisen, die Lastschrift vom vorigen Jahr wieder zurück buchen zu lassen. Die werden sich dann evtl. melden und dann kannst du das Ganze immer noch klären. Denn: keine Leistung, kein Geld! Telefondrücker klären einen ohnehin i. d. R. unzureichend über die Vertragsbedingungen auf. Interessant wäre, was in der Bestätigung steht. Steht da nämlich z. B. nichts über das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden drin, dann ist der ursprüngliche Vertrag ohnehin heute noch widerrufbar.


----------



## Steffi1982 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: winfactory GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm*

naja, ich wurde mal angerufen und dann hat es geheißen, ja sie sind ja da bei winfactory dabei und da haben sie jetzt lotoscheine gewonnen - ganz umsonst... tja stellte sich dann bloß raus, dass das eben nicht umsonst war sondern dass ich zahlen sollte. da hab ich dann sofort widerspruch eingelegt.
aber sonst.... 
aber ich denke somit ist der "vertrag" von deren seite aus erfüllt, da sie ja sagen, dass du dein geld zurück bekommst, wenn du nichts gewinnst. aber ich habe ja "gewonnen". somit weiß ich nicht recht.
naja, ich werde jetzt mal das einschreiben schicken und die abbuchungen sperren lassen. dann müsste es erledigt sein.


----------

